# Hatching stick insects.....HELP!!



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,I had some Annam/Vietnamese (medauroidea extradentata) stick insects that laid eggs a few months ago.
Today I noticed one had almost hatched. I'm worried its stuck though and I'm concerned about this happening to the others when they hatch.
Is there anything I can do to improve the chances of them hatching well?
At the mo the eggs are in a cricket tub with kitchen roll on the base. Should I mist the tub or just leave it dry? 
God I feel like a worried new mum all over again!!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Keep it slightly more humid in there and they should be fine


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply. :2thumb:
I've sprayed the box and its partially on a heat mat now to help raise the humidity a little. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

dont let if fully dry out. this will make it really hard for the phasmids to hatch. just lightly mist the eggs every other day and keep a close eye out for mould. good luck and enjoy your new nymphs :2thumb:


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone.
I think it was a bit too late in the day for my first one as she's died. Her body came out of the egg,but her back legs were stuck. 
However I now have the other eggs moist so hopefully thanks to your advice the others may stand a better chance.


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice. After getting off to a shakey start I came down to find this!:








5 minutes late another hatched perfectly. :2thumb:


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*remove stuck egg*

Hi
I have had this problem with other species and i found that with a quick spray on the egg i would gently touch egg and it crumbled away off the leg 
If you get over run and want to sell or exchange some please contact me


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, just keep it damp! If an egg is stuck to the leg then it's just fate as I see it. We had about 100 hatch out and decided that if any got stuck we wouldn't help them. Natural selection an' all... except for one that got stuck, we helped. It then died after a bad moult so I don't think it was fit to live anyway.

Enjoy them!


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well up to now,I've had 3 not make it,1 has hatched but lost its back legs,another has hatched but has one leg missing at the front and I have 2 perfect ones!
Can't believe how stressed I've been over them!


----------

